# ENT Vivs



## deadmeat30 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey, Does anyone know anywhere in the that imports the ENT range of vivs, or know somewhere that makes the same design? 

E.N.T. Terrarientechnik - Dendrobaten-Terrarien

Or even someone got one for sale .

Cheers


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

I can make the same design glass vivs as ent what sizes are you after


----------



## deadmeat30 (Mar 29, 2008)

what price would it be for 60x40x40cm and a 30x30x45cm?


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

do u want a false bottom with the chanel or just a plain bottom in them


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

60 x40 x 40 will be £50 45 x 30 x30 will be £35 all will be made with 4mm glass black door trim all the way round and a choice of black or clear handles vents will be stainless steal mesh 50 mm wide other sizes can be used if u want


----------



## deadmeat30 (Mar 29, 2008)

ok, if you could get some pictures that would be great


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

pics as promised 3 650 h x400 w x500 d








2 650 h x 600 w x 500 d


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Dartfrog imports the ENT vivs. I would go with mispentyouth as his prices are much better.

Also, I wouldn't bother with the false bottom and channel.


----------



## waitingowl (Aug 17, 2009)

Do you offer delivery on these ?


----------



## deadmeat30 (Mar 29, 2008)

wow they look great!!!! Now i need to figure out how to get to me before i order, lol. i see your working on a courier, LMK what you turn up. failing that i have family near darlington.


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

trying to sort out a courier if any one can do it pm me


----------



## deadmeat30 (Mar 29, 2008)

If you get enough interest why not do a viv run yourself? there is SAM the van man.


----------



## entbiker (Nov 17, 2008)

would be interested if you could sort courier at good price :2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

*vivs*

I am also interested in the ent/rana style vivs, but with the false floor and front chanel[for water] and also one or two10mmholes for the misting system and a 21mm hole for drainage so what would you charge for a 60wx40dx40h and60x60x60 [all measured in cm].Is there any news on the delivery front.Thanks "mispent" and regards Stu.ps both above sizes with 2 10mm top holes[misting]. vents 10cm at top 5cm by the door


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Have pm'd you.


----------

